# Cypripedium Emil



## Ray (May 9, 2015)

A primary cross between Cyp. parviflorum x Cyp. calceolus, being grown in semi-hydroponics - Monocotman's suggestion about LECA heeded.

Do not check your glasses - it's hard for a guy with old knees to squat and get a decent shot hand-held.


----------



## Wendy (May 9, 2015)

That's a beauty Ray.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2015)

Old knees!?! Shoot! We're the same age; just ignore those "cricking" noises.  Nice.


----------



## PotomacV (May 9, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2015)

How long have you had this s/h? What do you do in the winter?


----------



## Erythrone (May 9, 2015)

Gorgeous Emil!


----------



## monocotman (May 10, 2015)

*Emil*

Why do you think that I grow my plants on staging!
Pots are great but much better when you can look at them without being bent double
David


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2015)

Linus - this is it's first year in S/H, after spending last winter bare-root in a refrigerator.

Something I find astounding is that they smell like honeysuckle!

Here's another, better shot.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 10, 2015)

Ray- where did you get this from, and what are your plans for this winter? I thought cyps hated being repotted/transplanted. Yours didn't seem to skip a beat.


----------



## abax (May 10, 2015)

Aside from the Showy, I think that's the most beautiful
Cyp. I've ever seen. Honeysuckle is one of the most favored
fragrances by my nose.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 11, 2015)

wow, interesting method of culture. Update us on this plant in the future!


----------



## Ray (May 11, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Ray- where did you get this from, and what are your plans for this winter? I thought cyps hated being repotted/transplanted. Yours didn't seem to skip a beat.



The plant was purchased from Raising Rarities.

Being mostly ignorant about cyp culture, I haven't burdened myself with paying attention to things I understand about them, so just "went for it". When they die back this fall, I plant to extract it from the LECA, put it into a baggie, and stick it in the fridge again.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2015)

Nice colors on that one Ray. Lots of parviflorum influence in that flower. Your cultural technique is interesting, though not one I'd recommend! Like the saying goes though, if it ain't broke, don't fix it :rollhappy:


----------

